# Need advice on best value coilovers



## bdwalker43 (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a 2014 CTD and I was looking into getting eibach lowering spring but I read some posts that said they wont do anything unless you get shocks too, so I figured I should just get coil overs instead. I don't really want to spend a ton of money though so I was looking and there is a huge gap between some of the coilover prices. I found some "Godspeed MonoSS" coil overs for like $600, but are they terrible or would they do the job? 

Btw my criteria for coil overs has nothing to do with how good it rides as the bumps don't bother me. The only thing that I care about with the coils is to get rid of some of the body roll, which is why i am considering getting cheap ones. 

So does anyone have any expirience with the cheap coils or should I save more for KSports or something like that?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

bdwalker43 said:


> I have a 2014 CTD and I was looking into getting eibach lowering spring but I read some posts that said they wont do anything unless you get shocks too, so I figured I should just get coil overs instead. I don't really want to spend a ton of money though so I was looking and there is a huge gap between some of the coilover prices. I found some "Godspeed MonoSS" coil overs for like $600, but are they terrible or would they do the job?
> 
> Btw my criteria for coil overs has nothing to do with how good it rides as the bumps don't bother me. The only thing that I care about with the coils is to get rid of some of the body roll, which is why i am considering getting cheap ones.
> 
> ...


I'm running BC V1 coilovers and have loved them so far. Bought them used so I am not too sure how much they are new. 

If you are only looking to reduce body roll, then I would highly recommend you looking into front and rear struts as well as a rear sway bar. Even if you install 1 at a time for budget sake, you will notice a huge improvement with each piece you install. I know I was very impressed with the results. This would be the cheapest way to reduce body roll. 

The eibach lowering springs do just that - reduce ride height. You likely will not see any performance increase (unless the spring tension is different from factory) only aesthetics which is why I suspect the posts you were referencing said to go with coilovers because they will serve 2 functions: driving performance and ride height.


----------



## bdwalker43 (Jan 24, 2018)

jbaker2810 said:


> bdwalker43 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2014 CTD and I was looking into getting eibach lowering spring but I read some posts that said they wont do anything unless you get shocks too, so I figured I should just get coil overs instead. I don't really want to spend a ton of money though so I was looking and there is a huge gap between some of the coilover prices. I found some "Godspeed MonoSS" coil overs for like $600, but are they terrible or would they do the job?
> ...


Do you any particular struts that you would recommend, I’m kinda new to suspension tuning. Would the body roll be decreased a lot even if I put the stock springs on stiffer struts?


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Check out Suspension I have the Ultra racing front and rear struts and a whiteline rear sway bar but a different model. I would suggest start with the front strut


----------

